
GitHub: Fake News Detector - aligajani
https://github.com/aligajani/fake-news-detector
======
throwaway420
a) This isn't a fake news detector: at the moment, it seems to be little more
than an overly complicated spreadsheet builder that's hosted on Github. Maybe
someday it will be more.

b) The spreadsheet is just one man's opinions, and the opinions are quite
frankly pretty poor. Antiwar.com is listed as a conspiracy site when it's just
anti-war focused news and opinions. I'm sure they have their biases and
opinions as all humans do, but you know that 100% going into a site called
antiwar.com so should that qualify as fake? The only hate site is
[https://answersingenesis.org](https://answersingenesis.org) : maybe they're
nutty creationists who are wrong about a lot of science, but hate? Really? I
mean I'm willing to keep an open mind, but that doesn't seem accurate. Drudge
is listed as a conspiracy site, when that's really just a news aggregator that
links to anybody regardless of political bent. Lots of things like that.

c) The corporate mainstream media who posts a lot of fake news and
establishment propaganda is nowhere to be found on this list. If anybody is
labeled as fake news, why not the people who shilled for the Iraq War and WMDs
or the people that told us that reading Wikileaks was illegal or the people
who colluded with the Democratic party leadership to elect their favored
candidates?

~~~
aligajani
a) Yes, it is not, bad naming, but can probably be used to create one, like a
Chrome extension.

b) No. It's not one man's opinion. 68 people are actively editing it.

I can also verify lots of bullshit sites like Collective Evolution that I
myself know about, and is on this list.

c) Show me evidence of one fake news posted by the BBC ?

~~~
throwaway420
Sorry, I didn't mention the BBC. I was thinking more of CNN when I was giving
a few examples of "fake news".

------
DrScump
There are lots of legitimate sources in the author's banned list (see the
.csv); it's better called a "News Sites Inconsistent with my Biases" detector.

~~~
aligajani
Yeah but it could be used to build one. Also, disagree with it being 'my
bias'. It's not my list. Many working on it.

